# Websites for canning and dehydrating



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

This subject was asked about at another place I visit and I thought it may come in handy for here. These are two site I use for when I'm canning ( along with my Bluebook).
This one has canning recipes and other recipes too.

canning recipes index | preserving recipes

And this one has information on how to dry, smoke,can and pickle foods

National Center for Home Food Preservation

I hope they help. They have me. And I just wanted to share them with ya all.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Thanks for info!*

Cool! I'll be checking both of these sites out. I can almost everything, but I'd like to know more about dehydrating veggies and meals. I have a book I use, I think it's called gourmet backpacking. Lots of info on how to dry your own meals, like spaghetti, camptrail foods. Thanks again!


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Recipes; methods; pictures on "putting food by"*

The "Tort's Kitchen" section of my website has a number of recipes; methods and pictures on putting foods by; Free Citizen's Forum :: Tort's Kitchen :beercheer:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I'm always looking for new recipes.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

go to --http://www.motherearthnews.com they have tons of things to learn


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was reading Mother Earth News last night, hadn't looked at it in years, lots of good info. The current one talks about choosing and planting vegetable seeds in your climate area. lots of good info here.:congrat:


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

sailaway i have the mags all the way back to vol 1 -i look through them all the time -just search the thing you want or if you can find the arcives -its great reading for preparedness


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

The Ball Blue Book is your friend!


----------

